# Is there anything I can do? Two puppies, ten times the mess!



## gypsymac4721 (Aug 22, 2013)

Our little guy Maestro is 15w. We are pet-sitting for my parents' little lady, Willow, who is Maestro's sister/littermate.

They play CONSTANTLY but I've sort of learned to ignore the growling and rough-housing ... but oh.my.goodness the peeing is OUT OF CONTROL!!! We give Maestro free access to water, but with Willow here it was sort of a "see me drink your water" then Maestro would join in, and the next thing you know, they've been through a bowl of water in 10 seconds. So now we just give water at frequent intervals throughout the day ... but honestly, I'm not sure it's much better!

So for example, I got home at 9:30 and took them both out and they peed. Came in, gave them a drink of water, set the timer for 20 minutes ... but both peed inside before the 20 minutes was up. Took them both out after I cleaned up, and both peed again. Came in, set the timer for another 20 minutes ... and when I got up to take them out, discovered not 1, not 2, but FOUR puddles on the floor.

This is very typical. Last night I gave them water around 6:30pm, took them out around 7:00, 7:30, and 8:00 ... but between 8 and 9 I encountered five puddles.

I swear - one of them pees and then the other does the same thing just to even the score!!! :Cry::evil::hurt:

What can I do, if anything? Maybe my only option is more extended crate time?


----------



## gypsymac4721 (Aug 22, 2013)

Here are the adorable suspects!


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry, no suggestions.... But I had two tell you how adorable the two scoundrels are


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

They are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I lOVE THEM!!!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

How can you be mad at those cute little hooligans, no matter what they're up to? How adorable are they!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

:angel: Oh my goodness. How adorable are they? 

My only suggestion would be to see if you could train them on a potty pad however I think that may be really hard with two of them. It could even backfire so I am not sure if it is even a valid suggestion but I thought I would throw it out there.

Enjoy


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG I am sorry but that must be a sweet and fun mess! They are too cute!
Have you tried using an expen for them? Maybe with a couple of pee pads... They are having fun, for sure. Haha


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Ha! Those two cuties are so excited they have to pee.


----------



## gypsymac4721 (Aug 22, 2013)

gelbergirl said:


> Ha! Those two cuties are so excited they have to pee.


Actually, I think this is the exact problem. I think we're going to be spending a lot of time outside the rest of this week.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG, adorable! love the coloring! They'll outgrow the peeing. keep them restricted to a small area and clean it frequently!


----------



## Sammy's Mom (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh my!! They are just too cute for words!!!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Keep watching them with an eagle eye. Maybe they could have separate potty breaks outside with out the other puppy, unless you want potty pads.
BTW, they are the cutest pair ever!!!!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

No suggestions, but they are adorable.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They are adorable. 

I would limit their space. Maybe baby gate them in a small room or x pen them. Keep a pee pad in that area. Good luck!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL keep in mind - they are babies!!! Babies pee in their diapers over and over again before someone changes them. I find that my puppies will wake up and pee maybe 4 -5 times in the first hour.

They need time to learn what a "full" bladder is, and how to "hold" it. It takes 6-15 months for that!

So...bottom line is..... have NO expectations, enjoy these cutes as the babies that they are!!! 
I promise - as they grow- it will get better!!! But for now - they are just eating, playing, peeing and pooping machines!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

So cute!!! I would keep them in a smaller space anytime you aren't actively supervising. It sounds like they have more freedom than they can handle. They might already think it's ok to pee in the house since they've done it is many times.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Set up an Expen with a shower curtain liner underneath to protect the floor. Keep the size of the Expen fairly small to begin with. Take them out individually very frequently and throw a praise party every time they go outside. Puppies playing together are more active and the more active they are the more they need to pee. If you want the indoor option you can try a peepad but I'm betting the two puppies together will look at it as a toy and see who can shred it first. They are adorable babies but puppies are a ton of work.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

I want to come and play with them!  

Don't allow the free drinking. Keep them tethered near your or in their xpen? Ludo doesn't use the bathroom in his xpen - I'm not sure about yours. 

Or... get a good book and sit outside with them all day. Sigh. Hang in there.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Training two at a time has to be tough! Too much cuteness at one time!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

ahhh i die!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I once counted Abby peeing 8 times in 40 minutes when she was around that age. So I hear ya! But she was very excited & playing/rough-housing really hard. Trainer told me it's excited peeing. Had the vet check her urine & everything was fine. So not a fun thing to deal with, but just a part of puppyhood with 2.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Laurief said:


> LOL keep in mind - they are babies!!! Babies pee in their diapers over and over again before someone changes them. I find that my puppies will wake up and pee maybe 4 -5 times in the first hour.
> 
> They need time to learn what a "full" bladder is, and how to "hold" it. It takes 6-15 months for that!
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the truth!


----------

